# Diablo 2 Lag Problem On beast laptop, wtf? ;\



## SinFinite (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello Tech Support Guy forums, you guyz are on a spree for solving my problems and i know you are going to be able to solve this one. I believe my laptop has more then enough pep to handle Diablo 2 perfectly, yet i been getting a lot of fps lag while playing it, usually when theres a lots of stuff happening at one time in the game. (ex. 8 people on a baal run) Im afraid when i lvl to 70 this is gona hurt me when i try to PvP. Do you guyz have any suggestions? Heres my dxdiag:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/4/2008, 09:50:38
Machine name: PC245486007190
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion dv8000 (EU006UA#ABA) 
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 930MB used, 2496MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce Go 7400
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01D8&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_A1
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.8320 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 3952384 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 3616576 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4298-11CF-0C53-AF1000C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x01D8
SubSys ID: 0x30A5103C
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Conexant HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5047&SUBSYS_103C30A5&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: CHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 3.06.0000.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 11/8/2005 10:35:00, 533504 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Conexant
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xB5B
Min/Max Sample Rate: 48000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: AK5370 
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: usbaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.2180 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/3/2004 22:07:56, 59264 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0x444

Description: Conexant HD Audio input
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: CHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 3.06.0000.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/8/2005 10:35:00, 533504 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCC0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech Gaming Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech Gaming Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: G15 Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC222
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C8
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC223
| | Location: Logitech G15 Keyboard
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC222
| | | Location: G15 Keyboard
| | | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:20, 36224 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:18, 24960 bytes
| | | Driver: hid.dll, 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 20992 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/17/2001 14:02:20, 9600 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant device
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC222
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device
| | | | 
| | +-+ HID Keyboard Device
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC222
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:36, 14848 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 24576 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 22:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:36, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 11:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn011e
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 22:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 23040 bytes
| Driver: SynTP.sys, 11/11/2005 02:50:38, 191936 bytes
| Driver: SynTPAPI.dll, 11/11/2005 02:53:58, 94297 bytes
| Driver: SynTPFcs.dll, 11/11/2005 03:05:08, 69721 bytes
| Driver: SynCOM.dll, 11/11/2005 02:53:16, 82012 bytes
| Driver: SynCtrl.dll, 11/11/2005 02:53:32, 114688 bytes
| Driver: SynTPLpr.exe, 11/11/2005 03:05:16, 82009 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCpl.dll, 11/11/2005 02:56:14, 6135897 bytes
| Driver: SynCntxt.rtf, 11/11/2005 02:54:46, 3532871 bytes
| Driver: SynZMetr.exe, 11/11/2005 02:49:20, 163840 bytes
| Driver: SynMood.exe, 11/11/2005 02:49:14, 147456 bytes
| Driver: SynTPEnh.exe, 11/11/2005 03:04:00, 761945 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCOM.dll, 11/11/2005 02:54:16, 41062 bytes
| Driver: Tutorial.exe, 11/11/2005 03:05:38, 221184 bytes
| Driver: InstNT.exe, 11/11/2005 03:07:34, 81920 bytes
| Driver: SynISDLL.dll, 11/11/2005 03:06:00, 557056 bytes
| Driver: SynUnst.ini, 11/12/2005 01:57:50, 46127 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCo2.dll, 11/11/2005 03:07:22, 81920 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC01E
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 15:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 11:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 3.4 GB
Total Space: 63.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: FUJITSU MHV2080BH

Drive: D:
Free Space: 33.1 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: FUJITSU MHV2080BH

Drive: E:
Free Space: 0.3 GB
Total Space: 12.2 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: FUJITSU MHV2080BH

Drive: F:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4084N
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_135B103C&REV_02\4&38B5BDF7&0&00E2
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:42, 5504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 20:07:18, 138752 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&E2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C5&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 5.05.0000.1035 (English), 10/12/2005 20:07:12, 874240 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 16:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 955XM/945GM/PM/GMS/940GML Express PCI Express Root Port - 27A1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 955XM/945GM/PM/GMS/940GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&B1BFB68&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1092&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_01\4&2EC23395&0&40F0
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01D8&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_A1\4&31B7BFB9&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.8320 (English), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 3616576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.8320 (English), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 3952384 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.8320 (English), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 143426 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0010.8320 (), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.8320 (English), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 5406720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.8320 (English), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 7331840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.8320 (English), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.8320 (English), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 170133 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 55444 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 35840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/15/2005 06:42:00, 35840 bytes

Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803C&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_00\4&2EC23395&0&33F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.4069.0001 (English), 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 67584 bytes

Name: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_00\4&2EC23395&0&32F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tifm21.sys, 2.00.0000.0002 (English), 9/20/2005 05:30:56, 162432 bytes

Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803A&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_00\4&2EC23395&0&31F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2524 (English), 9/27/2004 17:19:12, 61056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:10:08, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 16:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8039&SUBSYS_30A5103C&REV_00\4&2EC23395&0&30F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 10:00:00, 119936 bytes


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yea, play single-player 

Just kidding, it looks like your laptop should indeed be able to play D2 just fine, especially since it's an older game, and really doesn't require much to run smoothly. You can start by getting the latest drivers for your video card, you can get the latest ones for your model here, from HP.

Then, you should defrag your hard drive(s). I used to get major FPS lag whenever my hard drives were being accessed by other sources, so keeping them organized is important for D2. Right-click the hard drive in My Computer, hit Properties, click the Tools tab, and there should be a button to defrag the drive.

Other than that, just make sure you don't have too many background apps running, and make sure you're playing games with the power cord connected, not just off of the battery.


----------

